# DS #4243: Where's Waldo? The Fantastic Journey (USA)



## dice (Oct 4, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5456^^


----------



## blainy (Oct 4, 2009)

hell yes..this brings back some good childhood memories...hopefully it plays alright..


----------



## bug2000 (Oct 4, 2009)

Will clicking on any click-able spot on the screen work?
If so, I can think of cheating


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 4, 2009)

Where's Waldo! are you serious! This is sweet!


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 4, 2009)

Waldo!? We call him Wally over here!


----------



## Oisterboy (Oct 4, 2009)

bug2000 said:
			
		

> Will clicking on any click-able spot on the screen work?
> If so, I can think of cheating



If you are thinking of just clicking like mad, think again.

Also - for the record, this is mad fun on the Wii. Just a bit hard for me to play because my TV is small


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 4, 2009)

meh titin is better


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

hmm i wonder if there is any winning condition at all, i mean u guys still can't find waldo since xxxx year, so what makes u guys think that u be able to find him this time round?


Anyway, as usual, screenshots:


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 4, 2009)

Not too shabby.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 4, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Waldo!? We call him Wally over here!



Waldo!? Call him a creepy looking pedophile over here!

Nothing says a "seal of quality" like a Ubisoft logo on a DS game. Sigh...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 4, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> hmm i wonder if there is any winning condition at all, i mean u guys still can't find waldo since xxxx year, so what makes u guys think that u be able to find him this time round?
> 
> 
> Anyway, as usual, screenshots:
> ...


how is he a pedo all he does is hide behind people and objects


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2009)

Waldo? Sweet! Many a day was spent finding that little striped shirt bastard.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				rockstar99 said:
			
		

> meh titin is better


Whippersnappers these days... When I was a kid we stared at pictures in books till our eyes bled, nd we enjoyed it!


----------



## Trademark3001 (Oct 4, 2009)

F*** YEAH!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE MY THANKSGIVING GAME FOR WHEN I GO TO THE COTTAGE!!

*Posts merged*

F*** YEAH!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE MY THANKSGIVING GAME FOR WHEN I GO TO THE COTTAGE!! Frig but i could never find that striped shirt retard anywhere....


----------



## xist (Oct 4, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Waldo!? We call him Wally over here!



Which is exactly why our version is going to be better! Waldo is Wally's Nemesis in the UK at least.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 4, 2009)

lol his easy to find i find him in under 5 minutes as well as the rest of the shit (key, scroll the other tards) i've got all 6 books


----------



## Raika (Oct 4, 2009)

Uhhh, what is this game about. And why are so many people excited?


----------



## BennyBot (Oct 4, 2009)

WALDO? THIS IS WALLY!! (Spartan scream style) 
i remember wally, but i just knew about the US name waldo... that name sucks! might as well call him Dildo! I am so getting this! there is no way anyone can screw up a simple game like this right? RIGHT?


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 4, 2009)

xist said:
			
		

> jaxxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i always thought his name was odlaw, which is waldo backwards. 
that's in Australia at least.


----------



## Range-TE (Oct 4, 2009)

this game brings me back to my childhood of ripping where's wally books out of rage of phail of searching...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 4, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Uhhh, what is this game about. And why are so many people excited?


cos his so awesome!


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 4, 2009)

As for me, it just reminds me of how bad my eyesight is, i wasted a few hours staring at the page only to realised that bastard is just under my nose. Needless to say, i dont have good memories of this dude.

And why is he hiding anyway? did he just killed or commit some unspeakable crimes so he is hiding from people ?

Does anyone know the history of this dude anyway?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 4, 2009)

he just likes to hide and lose things


----------



## KalintZ (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, in France, it's Charlie. 
Gah, the books are too hard for me.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Oct 4, 2009)

anyone get it working? i get a black screen.


----------



## Uruha (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes Waldo on the go!


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 4, 2009)

You ever realize his shirt looks like one of those inmate shirt, except, instead of black and white stripes, its red and white.


----------



## emigre (Oct 4, 2009)

is there any piracy protection?

ubisoft :facepalm:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 4, 2009)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> You ever realize his shirt looks like one of those inmate shirt, except, instead of black and white stripes, its red and white.


that's why his hiding


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Oct 4, 2009)

emigre said:
			
		

> is there any piracy protection?
> 
> ubisoft :facepalm:


i think there is lol.

dont blame them, this is the release of the year! haha


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 4, 2009)

I heard R4 users are getting black screens.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Oct 4, 2009)

im using the original r4 with ysmeny with the latest custom dstt firmware. ill wait for an update then... or a patch.


----------



## Teun (Oct 4, 2009)

Doesn't work with my TT either..


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 4, 2009)

I guess I'll try it on my AK and see if it works or not.


----------



## dice (Oct 4, 2009)

Apparently his original, or "birth" name was indeed "Wally".



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Where's Wally? (titled Where's Waldo? in the United States and Canada) is a series of children's books created by British illustrator Martin Handford.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



e.g.







(Quotes sourced from wiki)

It was pretty popular back in the day.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 4, 2009)

AceKard 2.1
AKAIO 1.5 firmware
Passed 
Title Screen
Entered Name
Choosing Difficulty
Storyline
Playing the game for 10 minute, no problem yet.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm going to wait for the "Wally" version to come out. For now, I'm going back to read the actual books. Haha. =P


----------



## Whipple (Oct 4, 2009)

Works fine on AK2i on DSi

Brings me back to the days where I could "waste" a day finding Waldo

Actually it was not a bad endeavor for a kid, spending a day in a book paying attention to detail and staying focused.
Unlike today where so many squander their free time playing video games.

Oh, wait, this IS a video game.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 4, 2009)

yes work perfect on acekard2i with akaio 1.5


----------



## agony (Oct 4, 2009)

I remember this bad headache from long ago. It's impossible to find him!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 4, 2009)

prob the ONLY release ubi has that's NOT SW


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 4, 2009)

It works on R4


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 4, 2009)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> I heard R4 users are getting black screens.


That's just hard-mode


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice.  I actually have the book this game is based on.  I love it, especially the last page where there are hundred of Waldo look-alikes and you're still supposed to find the real one.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Oct 4, 2009)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> It works on R4


no it doesnt...


----------



## Yuan (Oct 4, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> cosmiccow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it works. Tested at 1.18, trimmed rom.

Not working at YSMenu 1.17a07


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> nicky041192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats unexpected...
hopefully a fix would be released soon.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 4, 2009)

it works on mine: r4 v1.18 no YSMenu. what it WONT work on is no$gba 2.6. it'll say that it cant find the save file.


----------



## crook (Oct 4, 2009)

In Germany he's called Walter.


----------



## hvsep (Oct 4, 2009)

Black screen on DSTT 1.17a07.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 4, 2009)

crook said:
			
		

> In Germany he's called Walter.



In Brazil he is called Wally.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, many people are reading this thread


----------



## jami2o (Oct 4, 2009)

The game is good?


----------



## soccerboy169 (Oct 4, 2009)

works on my r4 sdhc.works fine on mine


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 4, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> crook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Disney he is called Walle.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll have to get this just for old time's sake, remember the books


----------



## JohnnyLJ (Oct 4, 2009)

Naa Does Not Work for me on R4 Either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yuan (Oct 4, 2009)

JohnnyLJ said:
			
		

> Naa Does Not Work for me on R4 Either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even at official firmware?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 5, 2009)

Glacius0 said:
			
		

> WeakNiZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, lucky, they have hard mode enabled at the beginning or is that unlucky?


----------



## Anakir (Oct 5, 2009)

I used to love "reading" Where's Waldo books when I was little. I'd give this a go. I hope there's like millions of levels so I can kill a lot of time on the commute to school/home.


----------



## Whipple (Oct 5, 2009)

Only downside is that annoying timer in the normal mode (they have normal or easy mode, no hard mode).
The easy mode is a little too easy with the limited fields to search, and the normal is far more challenging since you can roam freely.
If it wasn't for that timer I would like to take the time to really see all the scenes have to offer, they are really well done.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 5, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 5, 2009)

waldo rapes wally with a bamboo shoot god bless the red white and blue

I LOVE YOU AMERICA


----------



## Anakir (Oct 5, 2009)

Whipple said:
			
		

> Only downside is that annoying timer in the normal mode (they have normal or easy mode, no hard mode).
> The easy mode is a little too easy with the limited fields to search, and the normal is far more challenging since you can roam freely.
> If it wasn't for that timer I would like to take the time to really see all the scenes have to offer, they are really well done.



Maybe there's a cheat to remove timers.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 5, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Whipple said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or just a cheat for infinite time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, how the fuck did Waldo get 5 pages and over 60 posts?


----------



## Shryquill (Oct 5, 2009)

blainy said:
			
		

> hell yes..this brings back some good childhood memories...hopefully it plays alright..



Lucky... I never got a childhood... You know their are starving children in Africa?!

Anyways, i thought it was "Wheres Wally?".

And on top of the Africans and Wally, Chuck Norris is the reason Wally's hiding


----------



## morphius (Oct 5, 2009)

seems to work fine on my cyclo with FW 1.54


----------



## zeromac (Oct 5, 2009)

lol i was alreite at the books but they gave everyone sore eyes..
i still consider this shovelware imo but i might give it a shot for ol time sakes


----------



## morphius (Oct 5, 2009)

its actually not too bad ... seems like a decent game to have on your card for those times when you just want a quick gaming fix , and dont feel like getting into anything too deep


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 5, 2009)

Has anybody noticed that the ninty logo isn't at the box???


----------



## helpme (Oct 5, 2009)

i had a couple of posters i got from woolworths they had 1000s of people on them realy hard to find wally on them


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 5, 2009)

Whipple said:
			
		

> Only downside is that annoying timer in the normal mode (they have normal or easy mode, no hard mode).
> The easy mode is a little too easy with the limited fields to search, and the normal is far more challenging since you can roam freely.
> If it wasn't for that timer I would like to take the time to really see all the scenes have to offer, they are really well done.
> 
> ...



cos his THAT awesome


----------



## Orc (Oct 5, 2009)

xist said:
			
		

> Waldo is Wally's Nemesis in the UK at least.


I thought it was Odlaw?!


----------



## Raika (Oct 5, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## CPTflconX (Oct 5, 2009)

It doesnt work on my TTDS


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 5, 2009)

Offtopic talk aside from above,

This game is really neat. They added many many different props from the sega/nintendo version.

I finished the game this morning, and it's really tricky at some parts. But it's soo fun.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 5, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Offtopic talk aside from above,
> 
> This game is really neat. They added many many different props from the sega/nintendo version.
> 
> I finished the game this morning, and it's really tricky at some parts. But it's soo fun.


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Now you became victim of the Ubisoft disease! It's worse than the Swine Flu!!!11!!1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Spoiler


----------



## outgum (Oct 6, 2009)

He is called Wally over in New Zealand too, This DOES bring back all those years! i think ill have to play this!


----------



## freaky777 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully DSTT gets a patch for this, having the black screen too.. Haha Its Wally too in Singapore so when I saw the title I thought they named him wrongly but then I saw the box art..


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 6, 2009)

dark_angel said:
			
		

> xist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm an Aussie to and we call him Wally, In Fact there was a TV Show called Where's Wally as well...

Woops the Nemesis's name is Odlaw my bad. But in fact there was a Where's Wally tv show in Australia.


----------



## Djay187 (Oct 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Also, how the fuck did Waldo get 5 pages and over 60 posts?



Exactly what I was thinking, even though most of it is Waldo, no Wally. But still six pages now!


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Offtopic talk aside from above,
> 
> *This game is really neat. They added many many different props from the sega/nintendo version.
> 
> I finished the game this morning, and it's really tricky at some parts. But it's soo fun.*


You've gotta be kidding, a GOOD and FUN *Ubisoft* game?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 6, 2009)

i dont even think this game came out here but i will try cuz i like its category and difficulty


----------



## Nugg2396 (Oct 6, 2009)

any known fix for DSTT yet?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Oct 6, 2009)

this game is kik ass! i enjoyed the books when i was young


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Oct 6, 2009)

Ah! I used to own a couple of these books! Meeeemories.

I also remember the Where's Wally tv show... ah those times when I was right up close to the TV screen getting sore eyes. Lovely.

Will get for sure!


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nugg2396 said:
			
		

> any known fix for DSTT yet?


not yet, im waiting for a fix lol


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Oct 7, 2009)

Just finished it. Its way too short for my liking. Fairly easy too. But quite enjoyable!


----------



## gameboy89 (Oct 11, 2009)

Now , Game working fine on  FC: Acekard2i (Okai 1.5),Cyclo DS (1.54) R4 (v1.18) official , game not working FW YSMenu ! 

Ought to chosen "Difficulty mode"


----------



## JohnnyLJ (Oct 11, 2009)

hmm I got YSmenu! And it does not work...... How gay! put this fw on to play mario and now this game wont work......... Any updates let me know thanks!


----------



## hocuspocus (Nov 2, 2009)

protection must only target ttds... works on ancient ez4


----------

